# 4.2 swap for the 3.6 V8 quat



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

does anyone know anyhting about swapping i na 4.2 V8 in place of the 3.6 on the 91 V8 qauttro cars?...5 speed btw...lol..sorry about all my posts..dont mean to flood..i jsut haeva alot of stuff ineed to know about the car


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

I believe its been done at audiconnection. Look under the 5speed conversion page at their site.


_Modified by PitViper at 9:12 AM 2-6-2005_


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

ill repeat myself...I HAVE A 5speed car..but it has a 3.6liter in it..i want a 4.2...does anyone know how much of a deal it is to put a 4.2 liter V8 engine inplace of a 3.6liter motor..ON A MANUAL car..not looking to conver tto manual..its already stick..lol


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 4.2 swap for the 3.6 V8 quat (4RingsRuleALL)*

From what I've heard, the 3.6 has a differnt crankshaft on the manual and automatic versions. If this is also the case on the 4.2 I dont know, the engine internals arent included in the parts catalogue. Other than that it should mostly be plug and play, as the engine is mostly the same.

_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_sorry about all my posts..dont mean to flood..

Dont think about it, we need more traffic in here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

sweet..i have heard it is jsut plug nd play for the most part..ill call my part guy and ask him about the dif cranks and what not...and prices ona 4.2..mmm..270hp v8....wtih two turbos...drooooooooool...also $$$


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

the cranks shouldn't be different. i know of SEVERAL 3.6's from auto box cars that have manual flywheels on them hooked up to 016 trannies with no problems. 
than later 4.2's either have a longer crank, or have a thicker flywheel due to the fact that they are designed to work with the input shafts where the pilot bearing is located in the flywheel, not in the cranshaft. i don't have a 4.2 to hook up my 3.6 alu. flywheel to and verify, so i can't say on that issue.


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

i sure u could but maybe u could bore out the cylinders and new heads then u would get some power!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (TORSEN TRACTION)*

you can't bore them out as they are treated aluminum bores.


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

whoops. ur right it wouldnt! I dont know that engine very well. my bad


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_ill repeat myself...I HAVE A 5speed car..but it has a 3.6liter in it..i want a 4.2...does anyone know how much of a deal it is to put a 4.2 liter V8 engine inplace of a 3.6liter motor..ON A MANUAL car..not looking to conver tto manual..its already stick..lol

I know you have the 5 speed already, but http://audiconnection.com/5-sp...#Ver2 has done what you're asking about. 
J.


----------



## Nickel_5000tq (Nov 24, 2004)

See at Motorgeek.com, lots of good tuner there
Ðenis
Nickel_5000tq


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (Nickel_5000tq)*

just a thought on this, the 4.2 is a rare beast of an engine. i'd just leave it alone as the 3.6. not worth the effort/expense, IMHO. having a manual tranny is half the battle!


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

The motors should be close to the same - the 4.2 has a different bore and stroke, and supposedly different heads, as well as a tranny cooler and a few other odds and ends that the 3.6 doesn't have. What you didn't say is if it's an ABH or an ABZ. If you're looking at dropping a later 4.2 out of an A8 into the car, it will require more work than an ABH - of which I believe there are only around 300 in the US - and I can think of most of them.


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (84cgtturbo)*

That's what I was meant. it being on the same page as the 5 speed conversion.


----------



## Nomolag (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (PitViper)*

If it's out of a V8Q it's almost a direct bolt in. Proof of that is that Audiconnection only charges $600 to do the swap. That would indicate to me that it's fairly straight forward.
Chris


----------

